# Dokumentation für KUKA IR360 KRC32



## Markus (6 März 2007)

hallo,

suche alles was ich an doku über die maschine kriegen kann...

PDF direkt an markus@uhltronix.com

wenn jemand ordner bzw. papierdoku hat bitte anbieten...

danke
markus


----------



## olitheis (16 März 2007)

Hallo ich hätte da die komplette Doku als PDF(IR 360_Bedienung und RC30-51c_Programm). Allerdings sind das gescannte Blätter und 1x ca. 600MB und 1x ca. 300MB. Ich könnte es Dir 
auf ne DVD brennen und zuschicken (wenn Du willst )
Gruß
Oli


----------



## thosie (30 März 2008)

*Doku*

Hallo, 

ich weis das der Beitrag schon etwas älter ist, aber könntest du mir die Unterlagen auch schicken ?

viele grüße 

Thomas


----------

